# Cheapest way to get money into Dubai



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Hi there,
When I come over, I'll need to bring some capital with me to get started so as not to be 100% reliant on the first paycheck/allowances. 
What is best way to do this? 
I'll not yet have an account.
Bring in GBP?
Bring in AED?
Avoid cash?

Would welcome advice.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Carry cash in GBP, get it converted when u come here.....take advantage of the strengthening of the currency.


----------

